

Free Logo Generating Tools - bengregg
http://sitenoob.com/?p=56

======
emilam
Not free, but still a great tool is MarketSplash. They let you pick between
multiple designs, and you customize it. You can check out their demo at
[http://www.marketsplash.com/res/packageSubmitSelection.html?...](http://www.marketsplash.com/res/packageSubmitSelection.html?selectedProductId=182)

Their prices are competitive, and they generate very nice logos.

~~~
bengregg
That service does look pretty nice, thanks for the information.

